

10,000 hours to master anything... (how many hours have you coded?) - jv2222
http://jameswharris.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/10000-hours-to-greatness/

======
jawngee
~35K here too.

------
MaysonL
~60K

------
jv2222
I'll go first. Running @ approx 35,000! It's crazy when you add it up.

